# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  dolce gusto mini me

## Tasos44

Καλημέρα εχω την καφετιέρα στον τίτλο , εδω και 1 βδομάδα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά ! Οταν πατήσω το κουμπί για να ανοίξει κάνει πιο πολύ ώρα απο οτι συνήθως και οταν τελικά ανάψει πράσινο το λαμπάκι μόλις γυρίσω τον διακόπτη για ζεστο καφε αρχίζει σιγα ,σιγα να πέφτει η φωτεινότητα απο το λαμπάκι και σταματάει . Τι μπορει να φταίει ; σκέφτομαι μηπως εχει πιασει αλατα αν αντι για το υγρο που λεει η dolce gusto βαλω λευκο ξυδι δεν θα κανει δουλεια; :Unsure:

----------


## GeorgeZ

Πυκνωτεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεές!

----------


## Tasos44

Καλημερα σε ολους παλι προβλημα με την καφετιερα. Αυτη τη φορα δεν αναβει την ανοιξα μπας και ηταν καμια θερμοασφαλεια αλλα μπα μεχρι την πλακετα φερνει 220V. Τι μπορει να εχει καει μπορω να το φτιαξω η θελει στο σερβις; Και αν αξιζει γιατι αν ειναι να δωσω πανω απο 30€ με αλλα 15 παιρνω καινουρια!!

----------

